# New member in CO



## COIntenseLift (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi all.  I am 32.  I am a pretty experience lifter and have done 5 shows.  3 Natural.  Did well 10 years ago and did so so recently.  I have been really back into it the last 9 months.  I am currently doing DC (DoggCrapp) training and really liking it.  Getting very good results.  Working thru a few tendonitis issues in the forearm, which is forcing me into a cruise early.  Anyway, I am here just looking to talk shop about lifting and nutrition.  Never gets old.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 29, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*COIntenseLift* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Bigb21084 (Mar 29, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## buddhaluv (Mar 30, 2011)

welcome ;D


----------



## ParadiseCup (Mar 30, 2011)

Aloha and welcome to IM !!

we love DC training !!

will you be looking to compete anytime soon ?


----------



## COIntenseLift (Mar 30, 2011)

ParadiseCup said:


> Aloha and welcome to IM !!
> 
> we love DC training !!
> 
> will you be looking to compete anytime soon ?


 
I will be competing again in October here in CO.  Natural Colorado.  Middleweight or Light Heavies.  Hope I dont go over the Middle this year.  My goal is to be up to 188 at 10% BF by prep time, 14 weeks before.

It took me ten minutes to look at the awesome selection of hilarious smilies.  lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 30, 2011)

welcome to im.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to our board.  Nice to have another in state member


----------

